# Any recommendations for a guy with bad credit?



## shanetuttle (May 6, 2012)

I want to start my business soon, problem is I am having trouble getting a loan. Anyone else manage to get financing easily?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

shanetuttle said:


> I want to start my business soon, problem is I am having trouble getting a loan. Anyone else manage to get financing easily?


I would suggest saving up any money you can little by little so that you don't have to go into more debt to purchase the equipment you need.

For example, if you want to start a custom printing business, it might be to start out, you may not be able to do your own printing. That would just mean finding a good contract printer to work with and just going out an hustling up orders. You do the sales and let the people with equipment do the printing. 

Done right, you could make enough money in a year or so to buy your own equipment with cash.


----------



## Tallyplayer (Aug 10, 2010)

I started on a shoe string myself. We started with a heat press and Stock Transfers, added sublime, then my biggest headache yet a DTG printer. Working now on buying some screen printing equipment. We have had to be patient and put in a lot of hours on top of my regular job, but we can actually see a light at the end of this that could be a full time opportunity to do what I love. Best part of it is we owe nothing to no one, worst part is as I struggle with this DTG printer not having funds is costing me sales.


----------



## mmonk (Oct 23, 2011)

Its tough. I was in the same boat. It takes patience too, not my forte'...lol When there is OT at my full time gig I take it. Our household is on a strict budget and anything earned over that goes into the business. Fortunately I have a supportive wife and no kids at home, that helps too. I started the same way, saved for a good USA made press and have done pretty good with stock transfers and weekend shows and rallies. I just added a vinyl cutter, so hope to increase profits with customization and sign/graphics work too.


----------



## Tallyplayer (Aug 10, 2010)

I forgot that, and how could I. You are absolutely right about the Vinyl Cutter. Auto Window Stickers, signs, and not bad margin, our vinyl cutter has definitely helped put some cookies in the cookie jar. I would suggest though for the most part staying away from Heat applied Vinyl, we have as of yet been able to sell that stuff at a decent margin worth pursuing.


----------



## mmonk (Oct 23, 2011)

Tallyplayer said:


> I forgot that, and how could I. You are absolutely right about the Vinyl Cutter. Auto Window Stickers, signs, and not bad margin, our vinyl cutter has definitely helped put some cookies in the cookie jar. I would suggest though for the most part staying away from Heat applied Vinyl, we have as of yet been able to sell that stuff at a decent margin worth pursuing.


If you mean heat applied vinyl for t shirts...I sure hope not. I have done well with sports teams but using transfers for player numbers. With my new cutter I hoping thats gonna be a better profit margin cutting my own....


----------



## joshcom (May 15, 2012)

any chance you could share what type of DTG printer you have?


----------



## Tallyplayer (Aug 10, 2010)

I have a dtg kiosk I I I purchased it used from omega global on ebay. This guy stood behind the printer 100 percent and paid no questions asked to have the printer print.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## alicesmith009 (Feb 16, 2016)

You can try small business lenders, they often provide loans to small businesses. When you apply for a loan, you need to present a business plan to lenders.


----------



## ladnar87 (Mar 10, 2016)

This is my first reply, I am in the same boat as you sir. If you are handy and can build stuff check this website out, it has free plans. I built a four color press for about $90. It works well. You don't have all the fancy stuff to dial the screen in but if you can use a tape measure then it'll work just fine. And if you'd like to do an 8 color press you can just modify the plans.

Build a 4 Color T-Shirt Printing Press

There is also a video on Youtube that a guy build a press from these same plans and modifies it a little to fit his needs


----------

